# Five Beers I Should Try?



## Lecterfan (16/9/10)

Well, the imminent likelihood of getting a small trickle of cash in the next week or so is increasing.

As such, I've promised myself to put aside around $60-80 to try a few decent ales (or lagers if so suggested). I haven't done this since I started brewing about 5 years ago. At the time I had no idea of anything (and not much has changed), but I went to my local DM's and got a duvel, some chimay and a few other odds and sodds that I can't recall.

Now I have a better idea of what I consider a worthwhile beer I am keen to do the same again. BUT I am putting out an appeal to some of the more wizened among you to give me a list of beers to try.

I want to experience something that is generally considered a peer/representative of it's style, something that will allow me to further understand different nuances between beers/hops/yeast (based on aftertaste, differences on the palate etc).

Sure I could go to DM's and just buy a heap that I liked the look of, but I don't have the budget for trial and error anymore and I have got heaps of good advice from everyone here so far.

Of course if you just want to all freight me a keg of your finest I will find the room and time to drink them hee hee.

Aaaaaaaaand....GO!


----------



## Acasta (16/9/10)

I wont suggest anything, but i'd really like so see what gets suggested!


----------



## schooey (16/9/10)

Fullers ESB is pretty much landmark for an ESB and is quite affordable.
Schneider Aventinus for a Dunkelweizen Doppelbock... not so to the style, but an awesome beer. If you can't get it, get the Erdinger Pikantus.
Sammy Smith's Oatmeal stout is a great beer.
Timmy Taylor landlord is a great beer, but those in the know tell me it's much better off cask.
La Trappe do a great dubbel and trippel


----------



## Dazza_devil (16/9/10)

Timothy Taylor's Landlord
Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout
Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier
Duvel
Moo Brew Pale Ale

Of course there are a lot more but these are beers I'm glad I did try from a broad spectrum of styles.


----------



## seemax (16/9/10)

The entire range of Sierra Nevada :chug:


----------



## barls (16/9/10)

Duchesse de Bourgogne or Liefmans Goudenband for the ouid bruins.
cantillion for lambics
most of the other belgians are good but take some getting use to.


----------



## np1962 (16/9/10)

As you have not stated what styles you are interested in my best suggestion is to go to the AABC website HERE and download the style guide. After each style they have a list of commercial examples, choose the styles you like and go from there.
Do like Schooey's list though :icon_cheers: 
Nige


----------



## Cocko (16/9/10)

Shofer hoffer hefeweizen
Kooinda PA
Moo Brew PA
Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier Dunkel
Mountain Goat - surefoot stout

And if you want the top shelf:
Anything I brew  

2c


----------



## Cocko (16/9/10)

seemax said:


> The entire range of Sierra Nevada :chug:



But only in the States IMO! - PA and CA etc have to be fresh to truly understand how good these guys are!

4c


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (16/9/10)

Have had it a couple times, last one I bought from the Wheatie. Not cheap but an experience!! :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 


BYB


----------



## Lecterfan (16/9/10)

NigeP62 said:


> As you have not stated what styles you are interested in my best suggestion is to go to the AABC website HERE and download the style guide. After each style they have a list of commercial examples, choose the styles you like and go from there.
> Do like Schooey's list though :icon_cheers:
> Nige




Gday Nige, I purposefully didn't mention styles as I want everyones/anyones input and I am willing to try anything. I am eager to try new things, not just 5 pale ales or 5 stouts (for eg). The AABC list looks great - thanks for that, I'll give that a go, but as I am on a budget I figured I could do a quick factor analysis of all the suggestions and spend my cold-hard on a variety of brews that got a consensus from a forum of my peers.

Thanks everyone, keep 'em coming.


----------



## haysie (16/9/10)

Byron Bay Pale Ale
Byron Bay Stone and Wood
Coldstream Chocolate Porter
Coopers Red
Hoegaarden


----------



## seemax (16/9/10)

Cocko said:


> But only in the States IMO! - PA and CA etc have to be fresh to truly understand how good these guys are!
> 
> 4c


Agreed... I was there end of last year for work, oh what a bender that was.... but, yes fresh is best.


----------



## InCider (16/9/10)

Harvestoun Old Engine Oil,
Little Creatures Bright or Pale ale...


----------



## dcx3 (16/9/10)

Raging bull


----------



## haysie (16/9/10)

InCider said:


> Harvestoun Old Engine Oil,
> Little Creatures Bright or Pale ale...



avatar :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lecterfan (16/9/10)

dcx3 said:


> Raging bull




Is that Raging BUll as in the black/stout from Bootleg Brewery in Margaret River? If so, BIG +1 from me hee hee :icon_chickcheers: 


.....if not, then please elaborate


----------



## petesbrew (16/9/10)

InCider said:


> Harvestoun Old Engine Oil,


+1 (got it from 1st choice)

Leffe Blonde
Kozel Dark Lager
A german hefeweizen
Youngs Special London Ale (but my clone was better :icon_drunk: )
And if you happen to get to a GOOD bottlo, Cantillon Rose Gambrinus (lambic framboise) -- the cantillon's are so sour they'll give you an ulcer, but they're worth it!


----------



## bluebetty (16/9/10)

For what it is worth

Orval
Anything from Cantillon
Hargreave Hill ESB
Newcastle Brown
Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier


----------



## waggastew (16/9/10)

I have been doing a bit of taste testing of late too. I justify it as research and figure the cost is more than off-set by the cheaper cost of making homebrew.

Below is a quick list of beers that I think deserve some investigation and most are popular targets for HB clones. They are probably at the more obvious end of the spectrum but that doesn't make them any less tasty! Most are Aussie (a credit to the improving Oz beer scene) are all available from DM.

Wheat Beers
- Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier
- Hoegaarden witbier

Pale Ales
- Little Creatures Pale Ale
- White Rabbit Dark Ale

Dark/Strong Beers
- James Squire Porter
- Coopers Best Extra Stout
- Chimay Red Belgian Dubbel
- Coopers Strong Vintage Ale
- Wicked Elf Mad Abbott Triple

Funnily enough I am yet to drink any lagers that are really worth tasting. I think thats more where I am at in terms of taste rather than a lack of good ones out there.


----------



## lespaul (16/9/10)

good read, but this is not a thread i should be reading coming into friday when i have no money :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## pk.sax (16/9/10)

The cascade first harvest is in the shops. Its only available for a bit of time every year and boy, it's a hoppy hit to taste. Tasted last time at their brewery and his once I lucked on a six pack. It's an amber coloured ale with very pronounced hoppy flavour.


----------



## michael_aussie (17/9/10)

Smithwicks = on draught in Ireland - the bottled version doesn't do it justice.

Does anyone know the difference (if there is any?) between Smithwicks and Kilkenny?


http://www.smithwicks.ie/what-is-smx.html


EDIT also Baltika #4
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baltika_Breweries


----------



## O'Henry (17/9/10)

5 for flavour and approachability in new beers:
Rodenbach Grand Cru
Murrays 2IPA
Ace of Spades
Wicked Elf Pale or Alpha Pale Ale
Dupont Saison

Honourable mentions:
Cantillion Gueze
Duchesse de Bourgogne
The Hopinator
Double Dog Double Pale Ale
Rogue's Hazelnut Brown


----------



## HoppingMad (17/9/10)

Lecterfan do you have a good boutique retailer of beer near you in the 'Rat' or are you suggesting we name beers you could get at a place like Dan Murphy's or Liquorland?

Names like Southern Tier and Sierra Nevada are awesome but I suspect you'd have to drive to Melbourne to a retailer like Purvis, Slowbeer or Acland Cellars to grab stuff like that? I do like the Sierra Nevada Kellerweiss myself but Dan's won't have it.

For a selection from Dan's:

Weihanstephaner Dunkelweizen (or Hefeweizen, or failing that Shofferhofer Hefeweizen)
Aventinus anything
LaTrappe Tripel (Dubbel is good too)
Chimay anything (Blue is a fave of mine, but Red is pretty fine too)
If you can find it Holgate Temptress (Chocolate Porter) It's heaven in a bottle.
If you can't find Holgate look out for Hargreaves ESB - really nice beer - not a true ESB with all the yankee hops but damn delish.
If you can't find either of those get Young's Double Chocolate Stout - amazing drink. Like drinking a big rich chocolate bar.

Happy beer hunting! :icon_drunk: 

Hopper


----------



## moonshine (17/9/10)

three that would be on my list (mmmm)

edelstoff augustiner
westmalle dubbel
rochefort 8 or 10


----------



## pk.sax (17/9/10)

+1 for the Augustiner. I remember an augustiner weissbier from sometime.
I won't touch a shofferhoffer really. Too bland for a hefe.


----------



## InCider (17/9/10)

If you're short of funds, see if they still make this classic little number.


----------



## Lecterfan (17/9/10)

Thanks all...yes I am able to get down to Melbourne with more regularity than I'd like, so I can source some of the more obscure beers.

And Incider...thanks for the suggestion but part of the reason I started brewing was to avoid classic little numbers like that :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bcp (17/9/10)

Ok, with so many good beers already listed you probably won't try this one, but it's still #1 for me.
Piraat Ale by brouwerij van steenberge.


----------



## Shed101 (17/9/10)

Problem with your request, is that people's taste varies so much.

There's several beers mentioned here I wouldn't go near ever again ... even with your money  , but others that I love.

I reckon a trip to slowbeer is in order (way cheaper than Acland Cellars), browse the shelves, talk to the staff and then tell us all about it.


----------



## jbowers (17/9/10)

I second that. Go down to slowbeer and talk to chris, he should point you in the right path. I'd recommend st bernardus or rochefort 10 for a Belgian dark, westmalle triple, Schneider aventinus, peche mortel by dieu du ciel and then jamieson beast for an ipa as it will likely be the freshest ipa in there ATM.


----------



## argon (17/9/10)

Anytime i want to find info on a new beer i see in the local bottlo or find a new beer on tap i go here for a look... Beeradvocate This is the top 100 list... just make your way down the list 1 by 1 as you find them in the shop... most are probably not readily available in OZ but should be able to find a few both in Dan's/First. A local boutique bottlo is probably your best bet for alot of these.

These are the only 3 i recognise to be readily available at Dan's/First (could be wrong, there could be more, but can vouch very highly for these 3 at least)
20 - Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier
29 - Duvel
42 - Chimay Grande Rserve (Blue)

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Mobbee007 (17/9/10)

Orval it's like nothing else I've had before
Chimay blue
Aventinus 
Leffe anything
Piraat
I love them all!!
Or 
Rochefort 10
Duvel
Mort Subite anything
Hoegaarden forbidden fruit
VB ( just so you can appreciate whatever you buy that little bit more lol)


----------



## Bribie G (17/9/10)

bcp said:


> Ok, with so many good beers already listed you probably won't try this one, but it's still #1 for me.
> Piraat Ale by brouwerij van steenberge.



That's rotgut, had six in Wellington and I was crawling around on the floor sobbing "Why did Princess Diana have to die" :unsure: 




Maybe that's not the same beer but :blink:


----------



## MitchDudarko (17/9/10)

Try get a hold of Feral's Hop Hog IPA. It's like someone grabbed a handfull of hops and smacked you in the mouth with each mouthfull. Awesome.


----------



## hazard (17/9/10)

michael_aussie said:


> Smithwicks = on draught in Ireland - the bottled version doesn't do it justice.
> 
> Does anyone know the difference (if there is any?) between Smithwicks and Kilkenny?


Google does!

*Kilkenny* is a nitrogenated Irish cream ale from the makers of Guinness, which originated in Kilkenny, Ireland. The brand is managed and produced by Diageo. It is available in draught and cans. It is brewed in Ireland and its heritage dates back to the 14th century.

Kilkenny is similar to Smithwick's Draught; however, has less hop finish and it has a nitrogenated cream head similar to Guinness. The 'Kilkenny' name was originally used during the 1980s and 1990s to market a stronger version of Smithwick's for the European and Canadian market due to difficulty in pronunciation of the word 'Smithwick's'. It now refers to a similar yet distinct beer.

Kilkenny is served in similar manner to Guinness; fully risen with a head of 3/4 to 1" approx.

Ingredients: water, malted barley, roasted malted barley, hops, and yeast.[2]

I've had Smithwicks in Dublin, fresh draught, a very nice drop. Much prefer it to Kilkenny, but only had Kilkenny here, I wonder if it is brewd under licence like Guineess? Cause the guinness you buy here doesn't rate against the guinness you get in Dublin, either.


----------



## Lecterfan (17/9/10)

Shed101 said:


> Problem with your request, is that people's taste varies so much.




I don't see that as a problem, it was an intentional variable left open...it allows me to work both on the principles of availability, association between styles and individual preferences, as well as submitting to excellent suggestions like your own about going to specific shops. I understand that it is all subjective, and that is why I am appealing to subjects themselves, rather than just accepting an "objective" description of a style.

Thanks again for your (and everyones) input. This has been an awesome exercise and has definitely given me an awesome starting point... It'll be a while before I get to Melbourne but I shall certainly make a start on a few suggestions this weekend. :icon_cheers:


----------



## HoppingMad (17/9/10)

InCider said:


> If you're short of funds, see if they still make this classic little number.



InCider you left off the other 4! :lol: :lol: :icon_vomit:


----------



## manticle (17/9/10)

Of the beers listed that I've tried, there's not 1 serious one that I don't think deserves to be there.

My list of favourites: 

Belgian:
Leffe blonde and brun
Westmalle dubbel and tripel
Rochefort 8
Orval
Duvel
Chimay red, white and blue

Australian:

Mountain Goat Hightail and surefoot
Kooinda Pale
Coopers stout
Beechworth Pale
White rabbit dark (I like the white too)
Little creatures (pale, roger's and bright)

English

Sam smith's oatmeal stout and taddy porter
Youngs special london ale
Fullers esb
Black sheep ale

German

Dab
Erdinger weizen, dunkel, dunkel weizenbock, oktoberfest
Schofferhoffer hefe and kristal
Weistephaner hefe
Aventinus weizeneisbock

US

Everybody says get them fresh so no idea

Eastern European

Zywiec (lager and baltic porter)
Trumer pils
Pilsner urquell

Also try a few naturally fermented ciders and lambics. Faro is a good place to start if you are not used to the word of sour beers - less intense sour.


----------



## hsb (17/9/10)

I've noticed a passable Scrumpy, Pear Cider and Perry have appeared in Dan Murphys - definitely try the Scrumpy if you've never had one oooh arrrgh. 
Ruddles County is another different English Bitter for contrast with the excellent Youngs Special London.


----------



## InCider (17/9/10)

HoppingMad said:


> InCider you left off the other 4! :lol: :lol: :icon_vomit:



two more I can think of HoppingMad... but there is still that one from the early 90s green bottle and label, sumos in the ad and it promoted the beer as having smaller bubbles, so less burping... I keep thinking its name started with an 'M'


----------



## manticle (17/9/10)

VB Gold is actually really quite nice. Great bold hop flavour, malt forward, clean, refreshing bitterness with a hint of almond and stone fruit at the finish.


----------



## manticle (17/9/10)

I have a heart condition


----------



## bum (17/9/10)

manticle said:


> I have a heart condition


Well, if you've been drinking VB Gold you don't have long to live anyway.


----------



## Shed101 (17/9/10)

Nobody ever talks up French beer, so try and find some 

... Jenlain Bier de Garde 







It gives Saison Du Pont a good run for its money.


----------



## Muggus (17/9/10)

At the most simple level, the beer you HAVE to know...and by know, I mean understand to an explicit level...are:
- Pilsner Urquell - epitome of pilsner
- Hoegaarden Wit - epitome of Belgian witbier
- Weihenstephaner Hefewiezen - epitome of German weizen
- Little Creatures Pale Ale - epitome of American pale ale
- Coopers Extra Stout - epitome of foreign stout

...and if you have time/money/availability...
- Chimay Bleu - epitome of Belgian dark strong ale
- Rodenbach original - epitome of Flemish red sour ale...if you can handle it
- Cantillon Gueueze - epitome of Gueueze lambic...yeah, if you can handle it
- Timothy Taylor Bitter - epitome of British bitter
- Fullers ESB - epitome of extra special British bitter...see the above.
- Fullers 1845 - epitome of Old Ale
- Newcastle Brown Ale - epitome of Northern English Brown Ale...

...just to name a few.
But yeah, there's a huge number of styles to begin with, and this is just a list of 12 typical examples of each.


----------



## petesbrew (17/9/10)

Can I just say, why stop at 5?


----------



## Charst (18/9/10)

Head Straight to Slow Beer and If i had to choose:

Saison: Saison Dupont (Bridge Rd as Aussie Alternative)
IPA: Samual Smiths (James squire as Aussie but let it warm up or it's too harsh)
American Pale Ale: Sierra Nevada is the benchmark but really get Epic Pale Ale
Bohemian Pilsner: Urquell (Red hill do a lovely bohemian but not quite to style as it's Tettnang with dry hopped Hallertau)

just for the sake of it:
Bridge Rd Galaxy IPA (like a bottle of passionfruit)
Grand Ridge Yarra Valley Gold (malty sweet and bitter)

and finally nothing to do with the topic but im off to Holgate for the day tomorrow Yay!


----------



## peaky (18/9/10)

Charst said:


> Head Straight to Slow Beer



I just Googled Slow Beer as I'd never heard of the place. Nice shop! :lol: I'm new to Melbourne and was hoping there was a shop like this here. It might take me a while if I had to select just 5 beers!

I would be keen for a Samuel Smiths Nut Brown Ale though


----------



## Shed101 (18/9/10)

peakydh said:


> I just Googled Slow Beer as I'd never heard of the place. Nice shop! :lol: I'm new to Melbourne and was hoping there was a shop like this here. It might take me a while if I had to select just 5 beers!
> 
> I would be keen for a Samuel Smiths Nut Brown Ale though



They are part of Cloud Wine, which certainly used to have an excellent range - there's a branch in Brighton and one in South Melbourne...


----------



## Lecterfan (18/9/10)

peakydh said:


> I just Googled Slow Beer as I'd never heard of the place. Nice shop!



Bloody nice shop by the look of it...definitely the place I'm headed to try some Cantillon...I am dribbly at the sound of the Kriek Lambic, but unsure how much antacid I might need to take that night so I don't have to sleep with 3 pillows behind my back haha.

Thanks again to everyone...there are a few names so far that I never would have thought of trying (or looked for - such as Cantillon), and a lot of awesome suggestions that I have been drinking for years. 

It seems that I am definitely going to have to try my palate out on a few wheat beers...it is a style I have tried and not enjoyed in the past, but I think I will set aside a day where I _start_ on the wheats and stick with them.

It's like when I tried Duvel for the first time it made my arsehole pucker  , but about halfway through the glass (and snacking on some soft cheese and bickies) it all came together and rounded out nicely.

For anyone keeping track, the leading 5 are:

1. Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier 
2. Anything from Cantillon
3. Chimay and Duvel equal 3rd (I have tried both before, done Duvel recently so will try the 3 Chimays again)
4. Aventinus anything
5. This is where it gets messy...I am making the call and will look for either Orval or (I want to say Dean) Duchesse de Bourgogne or Timmy Taylors Landlord

Looks like slowbeer is getting an order soon... :chug:


----------



## manticle (18/9/10)

So there's no confusion: Aventinus (both types) is made by Schneider brewery who also make a number of other beers (all wheats I think).


----------



## winkle (18/9/10)

manticle said:


> So there's no confusion: Aventinus (both types) is made by Schneider brewery who also make a number of other beers (all wheats I think).



Yep, including a Hopfenweisse that is great. Aventinus is a world class act.


----------



## HoppingMad (20/9/10)

InCider said:


> two more I can think of HoppingMad... but there is still that one from the early 90s green bottle and label, sumos in the ad and it promoted the beer as having smaller bubbles, so less burping... I keep thinking its name started with an 'M'



Classics them both! Yes reckon those would make the list too!
Reckon VB Raw would be another shocker - but happily I have no idea what it tastes like.

Ah yes... that reminds me... Boags Classic Blonde, now there's a beer that will have you reaching for the sick-bag.

But back on good beers - I'm loving the New Zealand Stuff at the moment. Macs Hop Rocker, Macs Sassy Red, Harringtons Clydesdale Stout, Epic IPA. They're all good and are at Purvis.

Hopper.


----------

